
A few tricks for vi beginners - dabit
http://david.padilla.cc/posts/12-you-have-decided-to-use-vi-as-your-main-text-editor-a-few-tricks-to-improve-your-skills
======
laex
Learned a new trick from this article - using VI from command shell. I've
always found Ctrl + A & Ctrl + E to be limiting while editing commands on the
shell.

~~~
devnonymous
For the cli, my muscle memory got used to Ctrl+A/Ctrl-E long before I heard of
`set -o vi` and that made using the vi-mode in bash cumbersome, so I switched
back. YMMV thought. That said, I learned about the `Ctrl+X+Ctrl-E` keybinding
and the `fc` command and that has proved to be quite useful.

------
blt
I've been feeling stuck in my vi skills recently... I know all the basics but
I was expecting to be an editor wizard after about 5 years of use.

